# New Greenhouse



## ehanes7612 (May 13, 2011)

basic frame design of new greenhouse, 12 x 15 at base , 10 feet high in middle...going to skin most of it with polycarbonate 4ml. will build a base of treated wood (4 foot high) around the bottom perimeter (except where the door wall, the side facing the viewer).this should prevent it from moving around with the wind. The door side will be all wood....to cut down on morning and early afternoon sun and the need for shading. and of course will need shading cloth ,but only on south facing arch. the west is shaded by trees
costs:
80 for pvc piping
200 for polycarbonate skin (4ml)
150 for treated wood
50 for 6ml plastic to insulate


----------



## Shiva (May 13, 2011)

I have to ask. Where are you located?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 13, 2011)

This will be interesting to see the outcome. My concern is sealing the overall structure so it doesn't come apart in high winds. How do you propose to attach polycarb to such a flexible frame in order to prevent blow through of the individual sections of polycarb? Is the polycarb flat or is it corrugated? How will you anchor the structure and keep it from moving in wind?


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 13, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> This will be interesting to see the outcome. My concern is sealing the overall structure so it doesn't come apart in high winds. How do you propose to attach polycarb to such a flexible frame in order to prevent blow through of the individual sections of polycarb? Is the polycarb flat or is it corrugated? How will you anchor the structure and keep it from moving in wind?



anchoring the structure with the wooden base perimeter (explained in that paragraph before the picture)...next door neighbor has similar greenhouse ...polycarbonate is easily anchored with screws but i have to drill the holes(tedious), the polycarbonate is probably the best way to skin a greenhouse..its very sturdy (corrugated)...and it comes in 8 foot sheet x as long as you want it, so i will only need two strips of it. the greenhouse will need cross supports like walls of a room but those easy enough to add on..i just dont know where i want those yet


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 13, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I have to ask. Where are you located?



seattle


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 13, 2011)

but the polycarbonate is really only for an exoskeleton and the sturdiness it provides....the sealing will be with a 6ml plastic wrapped in between polycarbonate and pvc piping.


----------



## Justin (May 13, 2011)

very exciting. will really cut down on your electricity costs during summer.


----------



## Rick (May 13, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> but the polycarbonate is really only for an exoskeleton and the sturdiness it provides....the sealing will be with a 6ml plastic wrapped in between polycarbonate and pvc piping.



My old GH was a pvc frame, and screwing the polycarb to the pipe really does make the sytem strong enough to withstand strong winds (as long as you have a heavy base wall around the structure). I used 3 stacked railroad ties.

Make sure you use rubber backed fender washers to back up your screws on the polycarb.


----------



## Ernie (May 13, 2011)

Lookin' good.

We had a similar structure for summering plants outside in summer in Chicago. Really did the trick. I do see duct tape on your joints- a word of warning, if that's your "glue" think again. I tried it and it didn't hold up more than a couple weeks until the sun and moisture took away its stickiness. Use legit PVC cement and primer or drill holes through the joints and pipe and use pins or nuts & bolts. I also agree that corrugated polycarb panels are easy to work with. Plan ahead and get the right decking screws (for use with a drill) and you'll have that puppy glazed in no time.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2011)

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Howzat (May 14, 2011)

I used to have this type of structure before, but the frame was made of 1" GWI (Galvanised Wrought Iron) with a 600mm "leg" in the ground and wind braces tying each section together. Had to make a door and windows (timber frame) as well, which was rather tricky.
Love to see your final product. Good Luck.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 14, 2011)

Rick said:


> My old GH was a pvc frame, and screwing the polycarb to the pipe really does make the sytem strong enough to withstand strong winds (as long as you have a heavy base wall around the structure). I used 3 stacked railroad ties.
> 
> Make sure you use rubber backed fender washers to back up your screws on the polycarb.



thanks!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 14, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Lookin' good.
> 
> We had a similar structure for summering plants outside in summer in Chicago. Really did the trick. I do see duct tape on your joints- a word of warning, if that's your "glue" think again. I tried it and it didn't hold up more than a couple weeks until the sun and moisture took away its stickiness. Use legit PVC cement and primer or drill holes through the joints and pipe and use pins or nuts & bolts. I also agree that corrugated polycarb panels are easy to work with. Plan ahead and get the right decking screws (for use with a drill) and you'll have that puppy glazed in no time.



yeah.. me and duct tape go back a long ways(along with vice grips)..its just temporary...designed it so i could remove the duct tape without adding glue once the skin is attached...drill holes ..neighbor used prefab design he bought ..it has bolts...so i will stick with that


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 14, 2011)

Howzat said:


> I used to have this type of structure before, but the frame was made of 1" GWI (Galvanised Wrought Iron) with a 600mm "leg" in the ground and wind braces tying each section together. Had to make a door and windows (timber frame) as well, which was rather tricky.
> Love to see your final product. Good Luck.


i have wind breakers to the south(house) and west(trees/fence) of me..the trees also create a dead zone in the immediate area..so i am not too worried...but i do understand how planes get their lift so i will take precautions just in case


----------



## paphreek (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread. I look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 14, 2011)

Justin said:


> very exciting. will really cut down on your electricity costs during summer.



yeah, although our electricity is cheap (and mostly from renewable sources)..i still have trouble with the bill, will take all summer to catch up from our unusually cold winter here in seattle


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 14, 2011)

I've been tempted to build one like that off the back of my house, but the hurricanes that blow through here every few years scare me out of it. I'm on a hill and that is the exposed side of the house over looking a broad valley. The other side is protected by the small ridge line. Hurricanes tend to track northeast and as they exit the trailing winds change direction and wallop everything on that side...scary when that happens!

Good luck with your project.


----------



## gonewild (May 14, 2011)

I built one like it when we lived in the jungle.....it melted.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2011)

Interesting plans -- keep us posted, please.


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> polycarbonate is easily anchored with screws but i have to drill the holes(tedious),



Unless you need your screw heads flush, use self tapping screws with hex heads. You can chuck up the appropriate size nut driver bit in your drill, and drive them right in without a pilot hole.:wink:


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 17, 2011)

Rick said:


> Unless you need your screw heads flush, use self tapping screws with hex heads. You can chuck up the appropriate size nut driver bit in your drill, and drive them right in without a pilot hole.:wink:



thanks


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 17, 2011)

had an idea for wind stabilization.Using heavy treated 4 x 6's around the perimeter in one layer. then piping rope through each arch piping secured to the wooden base. also pipe rope through the two top horizontal pipes...and crossing the rope to the bases inside the greenhouse to create lateral stabilization...might work..nylon rope?


----------



## Rick (May 17, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> had an idea for wind stabilization.Using heavy treated 4 x 6's around the perimeter in one layer. then piping rope through each arch piping secured to the wooden base. also pipe rope through the two top horizontal pipes...and crossing the rope to the bases inside the greenhouse to create lateral stabilization...might work..nylon rope?



Probably, running ropes into the gh may be pretty short term as things like to rot in high humidity environments. Maybe instead of rope you could run some big U bolts throught he walls to secure the wood.

As mention previously I made a short knee wall of railroad tie to suround the frame, and didn't tie the GH to the wall at all. Working with stacked landscape timbers or cinder block may accomplish the same thing. Also my system used a series of rebar pins pounded into the ground that went up about a foot into the pipe in the corners of the frame. You might try something similar that would be like big tent pins on strategic points pounded into the ground.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 17, 2011)

Rick said:


> Probably, running ropes into the gh may be pretty short term as things like to rot in high humidity environments. Maybe instead of rope you could run some big U bolts throught he walls to secure the wood.
> 
> As mention previously I made a short knee wall of railroad tie to suround the frame, and didn't tie the GH to the wall at all. Working with stacked landscape timbers or cinder block may accomplish the same thing. Also my system used a series of rebar pins pounded into the ground that went up about a foot into the pipe in the corners of the frame. You might try something similar that would be like big tent pins on strategic points pounded into the ground.



i was thinking that yellow plastic roping (nylon?)...no option for anything pounded into ground, building greenhouse on basketball court cement..landlord would not be happy about that.and i dont want ropes out side the greenhouse..will see, its a work in progress


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 20, 2011)

bought the rope with highest resistance to mold/mildew, sunlight etc etc etc..will see. 
nylon/poly rope (124 lb, 1/4 inch) rope piped through arches ..rope ends will connect to 4x4 heavy wood providing vertical and lateral support in one direction 







rope through horizontal pipe which will criss cross inside the greenhouse and connect to corners, providing lateral support perpendicular to arch ropes


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 26, 2011)

frame is done (except for some random screws)...its pretty tough ...the arches are still responsive in the middle but the polycarbonate should take care of that...i shook it pretty hard for a minute and it stayed together...its grounded too, so its not moving or shifting at the base...next is the 6 ML for insulation and then then the polycarbonate (and then shading of course)


----------



## Shiva (May 26, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I've been tempted to build one like that off the back of my house, but the hurricanes that blow through here every few years scare me out of it. I'm on a hill and that is the exposed side of the house over looking a broad valley. The other side is protected by the small ridge line. Hurricanes tend to track northeast and as they exit the trailing winds change direction and wallop everything on that side...scary when that happens!
> 
> Good luck with your project.



A couple of Sumo wrestlers sitting on the bottom bars should do the trick. oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 26, 2011)

Shiva said:


> A couple of Sumo wrestlers sitting on the bottom bars should do the trick. oke:



:rollhappy:

I used a few large rocks on my shade-house bottom bars. Worked fine for several years, until the structure got metal fatigue and blew over in a strong wind, luckily after my plants were out by then!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 30, 2011)

outer layer of 6ML..secured with plastic strips and self tapping screws..inner layer soon...polycarbonate will have to wait until sept..cost overruns, but we dont get storms until late sept so i should be good

door, ventilation and shading next


----------



## Howzat (May 30, 2011)

Shaping up really well Ehanes. When I had similar structure, I hang light weight steel mesh along the sides, as well as the end, which gave more stability and rigidness. But it also gave me place to hang. But that was with GWI pipe frame. It might work with your PVC structure. Just see how it will take the extra weight


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 30, 2011)

Howzat said:


> Shaping up really well Ehanes. When I had similar structure, I hang light weight steel mesh along the sides, as well as the end, which gave more stability and rigidness. But it also gave me place to hang. But that was with GWI pipe frame. It might work with your PVC structure. Just see how it will take the extra weight



im not sure what you mean


----------



## Howzat (May 30, 2011)

Tie light weight steel mesh (say 2 feet wide by the length of your GH) along the side of your structure to each of the PVC poles, about 4-5 feet from the ground. And then across the rear end. Just an idea to strengthen and give more rigidness to your structure.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 30, 2011)

Howzat said:


> Tie light weight steel mesh (say 2 feet wide by the length of your GH) along the side of your structure to each of the PVC poles, about 4-5 feet from the ground. And then across the rear end. Just an idea to strengthen and give more rigidness to your structure.



oh right..got it..thanks


----------



## Rick (May 30, 2011)

Nice and tight.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Howzat (May 31, 2011)

Ehanes, you do not need to buy expensive/new building material. I got my off cut steel mesh from our local steel fabricator and used to carry a lot of mesh any size/thickness for a small fraction of the new ones. Some you can use to make your bench as well.
By the way are you making windows as well?? Good luck.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 31, 2011)

Howzat said:


> Ehanes, you do not need to buy expensive/new building material. I got my off cut steel mesh from our local steel fabricator and used to carry a lot of mesh any size/thickness for a small fraction of the new ones. Some you can use to make your bench as well.
> By the way are you making windows as well?? Good luck.



thanks for the advice but i am looking to keep as much metal out of the greenhouse as possible


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 1, 2011)

*and now for the inside*

this is why i love pvc piping..anyway , once this is webbed through the ceiling it should provide me with ample opportunity for hanging plants


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2011)

Haha! Mobeus struts!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Haha! Mobeus struts!



That's a good one, Eric!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 8, 2011)

had to improvise on shading until i receive the aluminet 70 %...but this scenario works really well...its just ghetto looking..the wood is there to prevent direct light on the seedlings with our occasional seattle morning sun






fan, humidifier and reservoir.. seedling corner





seedling wall , south facing..its 100 % shade right now ..so ambient light only 





west facing wall (has natural shade from trees and fence





North facing wall, no shade . perfect for adult plants and receives morning light from east side wall (in seattle morning sun stays low and its usually cloudy until the clouds burn off around ten to noon ..so no shading needed except where seedlings are (first pic of wall of wood)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, you have it full of really healthy plants for sure. I wonder about its stability in a really big storm though. I remember clearly some of my less sturdy greenhouse experiments in Florida ending up in the neighbor's yard :rollhappy:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 8, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Well, you have it full of really healthy plants for sure. I wonder about its stability in a really big storm though. I remember clearly some of my less sturdy greenhouse experiments in Florida ending up in the neighbor's yard :rollhappy:



well, i am more worried about the apple tree falling on it than it being torn apart in a storm..we dont get the storms you get in florida (i lived there through hurricane season once) and it has natural wind breakers from all sides except the east side..we had some 30 mph gusts the other day and you wouldnt have even known it was windy from the inside (pat myself on the back)...that said ..it being plastic i worry more about the plastic breaking down in the sun...but we dont get much sun here..soooooooo


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2011)

Looking good but....how did you get my camera!? oke:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 25, 2011)

well, i waited too long to cover greenhouse with polycarbonate and woke up to the outer layer of 6ml sheered off by the windstorm we had today (i should have at least replaced the 6ml before because the sun over the summer made it brittle)...the inner layer was fine and the skeleton is fine but i had to replace the outer layer with new plastic...i was supposed to skin it with polycarbonate but have been putting off ordering the materials ...soooo, i get to treat myself to a belated xmas present...(240 square feet of 6ml polycarbonate)


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 25, 2011)

I hope you get it up fast -- didn't you folks in Seattle have a bad snow storm last year???


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 25, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I hope you get it up fast -- didn't you folks in Seattle have a bad snow storm last year???



yeah...which lessens the odds it will happen this year (la nina or something like that)..its doubtful we will get any snow this year...but of course you never know


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 25, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> yeah...which lessens the odds it will happen this year (la nina or something like that)..its doubtful we will get any snow this year...but of course you never know





I think I remember hearing people say something like that before we got all those blizzards a few years ago.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 25, 2011)

jtrmd said:


> I think I remember hearing people say something like that before we got all those blizzards a few years ago.



well, seattle has more predictable weather patterns than the east coast ( i grew up in Va)...and we rarely get snow...and it usually happens in a La Nina year (2010, 2008 , 1999...were the last three times we had significant snowfall, all La Nina years)...wind is more of an issue during winter (40 mph gusts) and can be counted on a few times


----------



## Clark (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice setup Mr Hanes.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 26, 2011)

Clark said:


> Nice setup Mr Hanes.


those pics are really outdated...will post new pics tomorrow..it looks a lot more aestetically pleasing


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 26, 2011)

placed a temporary skin of 4 ml in sections around greenhouse until i get the polycarb


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2011)

How many times have the police stopped by at night! oke:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 26, 2011)

NYEric said:


> How many times have the police stopped by at night! oke:



if you are referring to the light...it only runs from 8 am to 4pm...i do think i would get in trouble if i had it on at night...as far as suspicion of pot grwoing..we actually have a law in seattle that makes marijuana offenses a low priority for the police (except in school zones). of course people still get busted for growing...but only if the police accidentally come upon an operation..they arent looking for anything here..usually, the only time cops bust someone is if they are being ratted out by another dealer looking for a lighter sentence


----------



## e-spice (Dec 26, 2011)

NYEric said:


> How many times have the police stopped by at night! oke:



:rollhappy: Very funny Eric!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 27, 2011)

will probably expand shelf to perimeter of five foot height (but only one foot wide)..want to start growing other things ..the current shelf (30 inches wide) you see supports some rapiculous laelias as well some odds and ends, as well as providing cover for heaters from dripping ...one of the drawbacks to using pvc arches is i cant really connect shelving to the structure (the greenhouse flexes quite a bit in the wind), so will have to be free standing shelves.





the ceiling you see is just clear window insulation plastic to give some extra insulation...lowers ceiling from 10 to 6 feet, i estimate it loosely translates into 5 to 7 degrees (Fahrenheit) difference...i have one heater on (with thermostat) all the time and the lower backup (no thermostat) comes on from 8pm to 8 am (medium setting)..this heating setup costs me about 4 to five dollars a day (keeping min 60 F) in seattle winter


----------



## Justin (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks great and all those seedlings look awesome. Is the structure well anchored for any storms?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 27, 2011)

Justin said:


> Looks great and all those seedlings look awesome. Is the structure well anchored for any storms?



the skeleton and inner layer of plastic are well anchored,it flexes a bit but its part of the design.. we had a wind storm come through the other day that tore apart the outer layer (which i should have replaced anyway, it was brittle and coming apart from the sun over the summer)...lesson learned..ordering 6 ml polycarbonate to skin it


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought rupicolous laelias need a very warm dry period. How are they doing in a moist G/H?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 28, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I thought rupicolous laelias need a very warm dry period. How are they doing in a moist G/H?



they dont like to be watered much during periods of low light ...but high humidity they seem to like


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2011)

OK.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 28, 2012)

redesigned interior with shelving... (will move seedlings (on the right lower side) under upper wood shelf as we get sunnier days).the idea for this was to create some more insulation by maximizing space ..and less volume to heat...in the process of building a plastic 'wrap' 3 feet in on the north/south sides that will be one continuous sheet as a ceiling too (bubble within a bubble)...liking the aesthetic also..


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like a pleasant place to spend some time.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 30, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Looks like a pleasant place to spend some time.



its pretty nice 65 degrees and humid ..i turn off the HPS when i am inside though..it gives me a headache otherwise


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 30, 2012)

Look at all those seedlings. Where are they going to grow up?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2012)

Just needs a boom box and a drink cooler!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2012)

Boom box? More like an iPod these days...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2012)

Hard to Party w/ an ipod!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 31, 2012)

plug the ipod into a sound system


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2012)

That's also a boom box!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 16, 2012)

i just cant live with this pvc monster anymore..its an eyesore..taking presidents day to tear it down and build a new one...out of pressure treated wood...8 x 12 base with slant roof ten feet to six feet ..maybe use the pvc to rig up some irrigation system (that should be enlightening)...(this is why i build orchids, so i can build structures and rearrange)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2012)

You build orchids!? oke: Taller!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 17, 2012)

yes
.....i build orchids
..and the slugs and fungus gnats come


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 17, 2012)

..a greenhouse of dreams..........


----------



## keithrs (Feb 17, 2012)

I think your better off going with cedar or redwood(preferably no heart wood) the new pressure treated woods don't take to weathering well and they twist, bow and crack like crazy. Price is about the same.


----------



## jtrmd (Feb 17, 2012)

keithrs said:


> I think your better off going with cedar or redwood(preferably no heart wood) the new pressure treated woods don't take to weathering well and they twist, bow and crack like crazy. Price is about the same.



The west coast must be wood country,because when I built mine a few years ago the prices were much different.

pressure treated will be fine as long,and last a very long time. It will just take you some time to dig through the piles for the good pieces,or you could have a lumber yard special order you what you need.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 17, 2012)

keithrs said:


> I think your better off going with cedar or redwood(preferably no heart wood) the new pressure treated woods don't take to weathering well and they twist, bow and crack like crazy. Price is about the same.



actually meant to say construction grade (perforated) ...they said it would weather better...and i use some on the current GH and seems to hold up well


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 17, 2012)

oh yeah we have lots of space designated for tree farming


----------



## gonewild (Feb 17, 2012)

gonewild said:


> I built one like it when we lived in the jungle.....it melted.




oke:

:wink:


----------



## keithrs (Feb 17, 2012)

jtrmd said:


> The west coast must be wood country,because when I built mine a few years ago the prices were much different.
> 
> pressure treated will be fine as long,and last a very long time. It will just take you some time to dig through the piles for the good pieces,or you could have a lumber yard special order you what you need.



Here in San Diego, it about .30-50 cents more per BF for redwood then treated. Pine does all kinds of things as it dries. CA has made it expensive because of the chemicals in the wood. They have also changed to chemical to treat the wood so only last about 5 years or so. 

I'm not saying it a bad choose and won't last.... 

Just my 2 cents......


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 17, 2012)

keithrs said:


> Here in San Diego, it about .30-50 cents more per BF for redwood then treated. Pine does all kinds of things as it dries. CA has made it expensive because of the chemicals in the wood. They have also changed to chemical to treat the wood so only last about 5 years or so.
> 
> I'm not saying it a bad choose and won't last....
> 
> Just my 2 cents......



the stuff i had is graded for decking (HEM FIR) and posting so i think i will be okay and i have used several pieces past 8 months that have been directly exposed to weather and they are holding up well


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 17, 2012)

gonewild said:


> oke:
> 
> :wink:



LIKE THIS?


----------



## keithrs (Feb 17, 2012)

If you are going to go with treated wood make sure it's *kiln dried* to moisture content of about 12-18 %. If you can take from the outside of a new stack and as with any wood, put them on dunnage to keep them off the ground and cover to keep the rain off it as you store it.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 17, 2012)

keithrs said:


> If you are going to go with treated wood make sure it's *kiln dried* to moisture content of about 12-18 %. If you can take from the outside of a new stack and as with any wood, put them on dunnage to keep them off the ground and cover to keep the rain off it as you store it.



thanks


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2012)

Have Dot come to your place to build a G/H!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Have Dot come to your place to build a G/H!


:rollhappy:

Actually, when I saw this photo, I was reminded of one of my "summer" greenhouses. It collapsed in a storm just as my glass house was being built. Luckily, there were no plants it it at the time. But it served me well for about 5 growing seasons.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 18, 2012)

when my neighbors saw this this morning they got worried because we had a nice windstorm last night


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 23, 2012)

measures 9 x 12.5 on bottom..ten feet to six feet slant roof (the sheathing is temporary until get more treated wood (it only acts as insulation around the bottom, not for stability)..i still have to place the exterior roof (6ml plastic for now)...but the slant roof should help with the apples that will come in august..they will just fall down to the back of the yard..and needs a door..the outside plastic is one continuous piece of plastic ..i find its important to have as few breaks and punctures(staples nails etc) in the plastic as possible for when the wind comes


----------



## Justin (Feb 23, 2012)

looks great, much improved. nice work putting that up.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2012)

How will you vent it to allow for the horizontal wind load?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 23, 2012)

Working on that


----------



## gonewild (Feb 23, 2012)

ehanes7612 said:


> LIKE THIS?



VERY SIMILAR!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 23, 2012)

NYEric said:


> How will you vent it to allow for the horizontal wind load?



the frame isnt going anywhere...and the plastic has enough give to allow for changes in differential pressure ...so we will see


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2012)

OK. We're expecting 50 MPH winds here Sunday night!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 24, 2012)

plants are all in and much happier to be out if the bedroom..and as expected ..this project costs twice the cost i estimated and thrice the amount of time estimated


----------



## gonewild (Feb 24, 2012)

ehanes7612 said:


> plants are all in and much happier to be out if the bedroom..and as expected ..this project costs twice the cost i estimated and thrice the amount of time estimated



opps, now you will have to raise the price of your plants. oke:

:wink:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 24, 2012)

gonewild said:


> opps, now you will have to raise the price of your plants. oke:
> 
> :wink:



really dont have anything else to sell except a couple roth seedlings...at elast for awhile


----------

